# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Formulaire Infopath  et Sharepoint

## Sophie64

Bonjour,

je travaille avec infopath 2007 et Sharepoint 2007 (MOSS).

Je suis en train de faire un formulaire qui doit tre complter par 4 personnes diffrentes.

La premire personne rempli le formulaire et clique sur un bouton "Envoyer" qui crer dans sharepoint le formulaire.
Les 3 autres personnes remplissent, chacune  leur tour, la partie qui les concerne.
Ca fonctionne trs bien en utilisant le bouton enregistrer situ en haut.

Mon problme est que je souhaiterai remplacer le bouton enregistrer en haut de l'interface par un bouton dfini qui met  jour les champs dans sharepoint.
Je n'arrive pas  faire fonctionner les boutons pour mettre  jour ma bibliothque.

Auriez vous une ide?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## ludojojo

Bonjour,



> Mon problme est que je souhaiterai remplacer le bouton enregistrer en haut de l'interface par un bouton dfini qui met  jour les champs dans sharepoint.
> Je n'arrive pas  faire fonctionner les boutons pour mettre  jour ma bibliothque.


Tu peux supprimer ton menu dans le navigateur et utiliser un bouton pour envoyer la demande via l'excution de la connexion de donnes de permettant l'enregistrement.  ::ccool::

----------


## Sophie64

Le bouton que j'ai dj envoi les donnes (enregistrement du formulaire dans la bibliothque sharepoint).
aprs j'ai les possibilit suivante (voir pice jointe) donc je n'arrive pas  m'en sortir avec a.
a doit tre possible mais je n'y arrive pas.

----------


## ludojojo

Alors je n'ai du bien suivre le problme.
Quand tu dis : 


> qui met  jour les champs dans sharepoint


Tu ne parle pas des champs de ton formulaire ?

Sinon il te suffit de mettre rgles et code personnalis.
Ajouter une rgle qui s'xcute tout le tempsAjouter une action -> Excuter la connexion de donnes (envoi de la demande)Ajouter une action -> Fermer le formulaire...

----------

